# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Στερεά/Κεντρική Ελλάδα/Εύβοια > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Εύβοιας >  Link στο χαλκουτσι

## eagleg

Νέος κόμβος στήνεται , αναζητά ελεύθερο λινκ για σύνδεση

http://wind.eviawifi.net/?page=nodes&node=449
Κόμβος Eagle_Halkoutsi (#449)


http://wind.awmn.net/?page=nodes&node=18260
Κόμβος Eagle_Halkoutsi (#18260)

----------


## eagleg

Το post μπορεί να κλειδωθεί .
Ευχαριστώ

----------


## devilman

γιατί να κλειδωθεί καλε?

----------


## eagleg

Ο κόμβος στήθηκε λεπτομέρειες στο παρακάτω λινκ

http://www.awmn.net/showthread.php?t=37421


Ευχαριστώ

----------

